# Had to put a dog down today...



## jmcdonald (Jul 20, 2011)

We had a dog buddy up with my dogs the past couple of weeks. For the past couple of days the dog was acting really strange. (chewing at its butt and growling at my kids) This morning the dog was really stand offish. It really worried me so we put him down. My dogs have had their rabies shots but my son said the dog and his basset hound got into a fight last night. I looked Fred (the basset hound) over and he has a couple of bite wounds. I put a call into our vet but he hasn't called back. My son is really worried his best friend has rabies now...... I have him pinned up now... can he get rabies even if he had the shot??


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't know about dogs, but I know human vaccines don't provide 100% protection. I'd have the suspect dog's head analyzed or quarantine your dog just in case. I hope your fur baby is perfectly fine.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

My understanding is, even if your dog is UTD on the vaccine, he should *immediately* get another booster. If your vet hasn't called back, maybe call a 24 hour emergency vet to check with them. Good luck!!


----------



## tonedef (Mar 17, 2013)

There has only been one known case of a human living with rabies and not getting a vac shot but thousands have lived with the shot so if a person may suspect then they need to get the shot ASAP its only one shot now not like when I was a kid it was 12 in the belly


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

tonedef said:


> There has only been one known case of a human living with rabies and not getting a vac shot but thousands have lived with the shot so if a person may suspect then they need to get the shot ASAP its only one shot now not like when I was a kid it was 12 in the belly


.......the dog got bit tonedef....not the kid............


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Sending prayers for your furbaby and son.....I am sure all will be fine.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Sounds more like pinworms than rabies to me. Consider worming all concerned once you deal with the rabies concern.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

boomer said:


> Sounds more like pinworms than rabies to me. Consider worming all concerned once you deal with the rabies concern.


Heartworm as well...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

They will want to have the head and spinal column intact.
Do not break the brain case or spinal column.
Burying these body parts is not advised ( the disease may 
survive for very long time periods and be eaten by rodents 
causing a secondary out break.
After testing the body must be cremated


----------

